# Live Walleye Fishing Starting Thursday at 7 p.m.



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I will be fishing along with my friend Doug Panchot on Lake Oahe. The bite has been really hot and I expect a lot of fast action with a lot of walleyes/pike. We will be trolling crankbaits while broadcasting on our new Crankbait Cam.

This will be broadcasted at:

http://www.outdoorlivetv.com

Here is the archived broadcast from yesterday, I expect the bite to be about the same if not better.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We cannot stream live today due to an equipment malfunction, this fishing will be available online tonight in our archives, however. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

See the footage at:

http://www.outdoorlivetv.com/videos/wal ... _20th_live


----------

